# Albert



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's a photo of Albert.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's really pretty. Beautiful tail on that guy!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks.



Romad said:


> Beautiful tail on that guy!


That's why his last name's Finny. :-D

(BTW, is he a delta tail?)


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful! If you show a picture of him flaring than we'll be able to tell you what type he is.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, I'll try to get a photo of him flaring, but I don't know how long it will take. None of my fish seem to care too much if they see themselves in a mirror, they just look curious... He flared at his reflection in the aquarium walls when I first got him, but now he doesn't do that any more. It's hard enough to get a photo at all with them moving all the time, it'll be quite a challenge to get him to flare AND get a photo. :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

o my goodness he is my favorite tail and i just have to say he is beautiful...nice coloring and his tail looks like a half opened fan shaped tail....he deserves to win...so do many others...hes amazing!!!:-D


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Ooooh, look at that tail! Beautiful!


----------



## MozartOwner (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, what a beautiful tail! It's amazing how it blends the colors together like a rainbow.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Oooh...Pretty!


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Love his colouration!
Great pic!


----------

